# smoker pics



## ricky10 (Aug 21, 2007)

does anyone have any good pics or plans to make a 55 gal.upright drum smoker.trying to get some more ideas to build my own ..and thanks found the drum at a local feed store, they sell the used drums for 10.00 what a deal...


----------



## ed anderson (Aug 21, 2007)

I would be careful with them drums not knowing what's been in them. Good Luck on your smoker.


----------



## the big dawg (Aug 22, 2007)

Here is one I am thinking about building 


http://bbq.about.com/gi/dynamic/offs..._bbq_pit.shtml


----------



## chris_harper (Aug 22, 2007)

how about something like this? i drew this up in paint real quick like. the dampers are on the ash door. you could do the rack inside however you like. 4" smokestack in the top. simple, easy, not much material needed. i realize it is not to scale, you get the idea though.


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 22, 2007)

Pics of some I saw at a BBQ competition. The guy had 6 on a flatbed trailer, the green ones. He took 3rd in brisket & ribs. 
There were two other teams using very similar drum smokers. Note the lid lying on the ground in the last pic.


----------



## sksmoker (Aug 28, 2007)

I just finished mine on Saturday. What do you need to know? 

This is mine:


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice smoker, BDS clone?? got any build details?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 28, 2007)

that pic has all my favorite(pretty much all men) ingredients.. power tools,smoker,roll away tool chest & the barleypop... ar ar ar... more power..


----------



## sksmoker (Aug 28, 2007)

Sure do! 

1 - 55 Gallon drum
1 - 22.5" Weber hinged cooking grate
1 - 22.5" Weber charcoal grate (17" in diameter, it fits the 22.5" weber kettle)
1 - 15.5"Dx9"H expanded metal charcoal ring (about 49" in length will give you the 15-15.5" diamter"
2 - 1" O.D. copper plumbing pipe pieces about 9" long to set the charcoal grate on
4 - 1/4x20 2.5" machine screws to hold up cooking grate
2 - 3/4" full flow ball valves to control air flow
2 - 3" swivel castor's
2 - 3" swivel locking castor's
1 - Candy thermometer for temp of barrel <it is dead accurate as well>
1 - Black 6" handle <not pictured> on top of lid

I used a plan that I made in Visio with all measurements, combining all of the knowledge I found on the internet about drum smokers. My grandfather used to use one a long time ago as well for sausage.

Not sure if I can post the plan. I read another thread where the user on here had to go back and delete 3 pages of posts.. Ultramag I think it was.


----------



## dirty ole phil (Aug 28, 2007)

I second this advice.  NO petroulem products.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 28, 2007)

Just to be clear, I didn't have to, I chose to. I don't have to do much of anything besides grow old, pay taxes, and die one day. I deleted my posts due to reasons of a personal nature. Honor, integrity, friendship, and just doing the right thing came into play here. I know these traits are in short supply nowadays, so feel free to do as you wish.


----------



## sksmoker (Aug 29, 2007)

Sorry for the misunderstanding. The way I read it, it appeared differently and as we all know, forum communication is not the best, at the best of times! I didn't mean to suggest otherwise.  Please accept my apologies.

-sksmoker


----------

